# White House preparing for solar flares which could wipe out power for months



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

I guess that we shall see. Keep prepping.

White House prepares for catastrophic solar flares that could end civilization | Daily Mail Online

The US is Finally Heeding Warnings About a Monster Solar Storm


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

There are natural disasters, both on earth and off. Some have occurred in the past already and will strike again. The thing is, will it be today, or a thousand years from now? Crippling solar flares happen more often, if memory serves, it would be wise for the white house to be prepared.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

I'd like to know the specific changes being made.
Protecting infrastructure from a CME "solar flare" would be much different than the steps taken to protect against a tactical EMP.
The media is completely ignorant to the differences, and perpetuates the misconception that they are interchangeable.
Knowing exactly what they're doing to the WH might clue us in to what they are *actually* expecting.


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

Kauboy said:


> I'd like to know the specific changes being made.
> Protecting infrastructure from a CME "solar flare" would be much different than the steps taken to protect against a tactical EMP.
> The media is completely ignorant to the differences, and perpetuates the misconception that they are interchangeable.
> Knowing exactly what they're doing to the WH might clue us in to what they are *actually* expecting.


Sure it would be nice, but the govt and media is not around to assist you or me.


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

The articles states that a warning of less than 60min can be obtained, I think I read this from other sources. What good would that do? I suppose it is better than nothing.

Hey at least Main Stream News is talking about this kind of stuff now.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

For a CME event, 60 minutes won't help with our present infrastructure. No way to divide the grid enough to limit damage. The long lines are just going to absorb the pulse and fry connected transformers. It *could* give you time to unplug your appliances/electronics from the wall to avoid potential over-voltage, but with fried transformers, they won't work when you try to use them later.


----------



## mcangus (Jun 3, 2014)

Would the powers at be give us lowly peasants a warning as well?


----------



## RedLion (Sep 23, 2015)

mcangus said:


> Would the powers at be give us lowly peasants a warning as well?


Of course not. It would be mayhem with notice. 60 mins would at least be a decent amount of time to drive/get home though.


----------



## Grim Reality (Mar 19, 2014)

I believe that some sort of warning would probably be made. It will become public knowledge that the
government knew it was about to arrive (disaster) an hour early. If they did not make SOME sort of
announcement to the public you can be assured that "heads would roll"! The immediate death toll could
be significantly reduced with some sort of warning...though it would still be horrible.

That being said, you would have to take immediate action and get to you BOL ASAP! And likely the
only gas you will have is what is in your tank. Unless you can steal some without someone else knowing
about it! The gas stations, the city water supply and all communications will be going down without good
ol' alternating current. All transportation would cease. That will include foods and anything that is moved
about by truck, rail or airplane. Ships may not be able to refuel. SHTF for sure!

Bad times indeed!

Grim


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

The sad thing is that the issue has been brought before congress to prepare for this scenario several times. Yet they repeatedly turned down requests for the funding to harden the grid...


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Who told them.. I was hoping that we would wake up one morning and the white house would be DONE... now they know.. you leaked it


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

mcangus said:


> Would the powers at be give us lowly peasants a warning as well?


I read many years ago a government paper concerning warnings for nuclear attacks. There were two schools of thought: 1) warn and let people take cover 2) don't warn, because statistically a lot of people during an ordinary day were already under cover. The thinking here is that people who are warned would run into the street to get home, join loved ones, etc, and thus more people would be exposed and become casualties.

Younger people on the board would not remember the weekly attack siren testing that used to be done in the cities during the 50's. The siren system was discontinued, perhaps because of the reason above, or perhaps because weapons got so powerful that no shelter could be proof against them.


----------



## reartinetiller (Feb 26, 2015)

Naw we are on our own. I haven't got an invite to go to one of them underground bunkers dug into the side of one of them mountains yet. Have you? Roy


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

reartinetiller said:


> Naw we are on our own. I haven't got an invite to go to one of them underground bunkers dug into the side of one of them mountains yet. Have you? Roy


Naw.....and I am still waiting on Publisher's Clearing House to bring me my 1 mil check to.


----------



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

And what are they doing for the rest of us?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

[QUOTE=budgetprepp

You my friend are expendable and have been hung out to dry. I thought you already knew?


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Could the big BO be keeping a close watch and getting ready to executive order himself as the new supreme leader under martial law??


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

Chipper said:


> Could the big BO be keeping a close watch and getting ready to executive order himself as the new supreme leader under martial law??


If that were the case, why harden the WH against a CME?
Or perhaps you think that's just a cover story?
They've hidden worse. Who knows?


----------



## Will2 (Mar 20, 2013)

RedLion said:


> I guess that we shall see. Keep prepping.
> 
> White House prepares for catastrophic solar flares that could end civilization | Daily Mail Online
> 
> The US is Finally Heeding Warnings About a Monster Solar Storm


Well this is a good news story. I think we will just all need to hope their preps aren't million dollar rolls of tinfoil 

I know I know like what are the chances of a giant tinfoil hat ontop of the whitehouse.

That would be too easy.

I can see how this could escalate in terms of cost. After all how many members of congress are there? That is probably as much as the f35 program all role into one.. and what if the f35's need hats too. This could require a debt ceiling hike.

In all seriousness though, what elected leader wants to wake up the day after a nation calamitizing EMP? Can you imagine their approval ratings on that one.

Question though, since Russia's nuclear system is set to go off automatically if intercommunication is lost between them, what will happen if russia gets EMPed?

Like this would incline that regardless of who or what attacks russia or takes out its inter communicability, the same preset tagets are all going to be nuked?

What are they?

Not sure if it is deadhand or a modernized version

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dead_Hand_(nuclear_war)


----------



## 1skrewsloose (Jun 3, 2013)

sideKahr said:


> I read many years ago a government paper concerning warnings for nuclear attacks. There were two schools of thought: 1) warn and let people take cover 2) don't warn, because statistically a lot of people during an ordinary day were already under cover. The thinking here is that people who are warned would run into the street to get home, join loved ones, etc, and thus more people would be exposed and become casualties.
> 
> Younger people on the board would not remember the weekly attack siren testing that used to be done in the cities during the 50's. The siren system was discontinued, perhaps because of the reason above, or perhaps because weapons got so powerful that no shelter could be proof against them.


In grade school we had these tests. 4 rooms, two grades in each room. They had us get under our desks, how gullible we were then. Like the desk would save us. Kinda like a placebo I suppose. I had forgotten all about them till you mentioned.


----------

